
Microsoft Windows 10's Matchbook Liner-Sized Configuration UI - ncr100
1 Using most recent Windows 10, &quot;Anniversary Update&quot;<p>2 Heard &#x27;bling&#x27; noise after changing volume, decided to change &#x27;bling&#x27; sound for volume changed event. Saw this window:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;II6IJEY<p>3 Could not resize window. Became frustrated, &#x27;f<i></i>* 2016&#x27;, etc.<p>4 Found contradictary UI advice by Microsoft:
&quot;If your window deals with lists of any sort—especially ListViews—this becomes even more important. Resizing allows the user to look at more data at the same time.&quot;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;library&#x2F;windows&#x2F;desktop&#x2F;ff728831(v=vs.85).aspx#provide_resizable_forms_when_possible<p>5 Posted, oping for explanation from peers describing how this inconsistency will be resolved by MS or can be by me.
======
ncr100
Perchance, to linkify: * [http://imgur.com/II6IJEY](http://imgur.com/II6IJEY)
* [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ff7...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ff728831\(v=vs.85\).aspx#provide_resizable_forms_when_possible)

~~~
ncr100
Now which Program Event for Windows to change, all have the same sound:
"Asterisk", "Exclamation", or "System Notification"?

